# need advice on stalkaround



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

I had this idea of making a stalkaround type costume that looked like iron maiden's mascot, eddy. I gave up on the idea because I couldn't figure out how to make the legs look right and figured I would just do a reaper instead. well Im not quite ready to give up on eddy just yet. maybe I could use platform boots or short stilts? Any other ideas ??


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Just watched an Iron Maiden movie on Sundance channel, think it was called Flight 666. Wicked cool! They show the Eddie stalkaround just once, part of it is remote controlled. There is a type of stilts that drywallers use, I've also seen them on one of the props supplier sites. Maybe try Frighteners Entertainment.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks, good ideas! i will look into it


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

You have a few options if you are using stilts for a costume. First you need to decide what the legs need to look like. If they need to be human like or can be oversized. You need to weigh your options.

There are three types of stilts you can use and each has it's own advantage.

The first is original drywall stilts. They have two metal bars with a spring in between to flex back and forth. You can stand still in these but can not jog or run. If you do the spring will not react fast enough and you will fall on your face. I know this from experience. Here is a link to some. Original drywall stilts

The second kind of stilts are also for drywall but are a newer version. I have not tried these but I am sure you can not balance as well when it comes to not moving. Standing in one place for a long period of time would be hard. They do walk more normally though and help you not trip as much if you are not good at stilts. They are located here. newer drywall stilts

The third type of stilt is called a poweriser or jumping stilt. They are carbon fiber springs that allow you to run, jump, jog, or just walk around. These stilts balance on a small hoof and you can not stand still in them. I have a pair of the powerisers, one of the brands sold in the US. You can probably find 7 leagues boots in Canada which are better stilts overall, but a little more pricey. Here is a link for the jumping stilts style. poweriser stilts

You also need to weigh your options of the height needed. Drywall stilts can go from 10 to 48 inches where powerisers are 14 inches.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks for the info. The newer drywall stilts look like the ones on frighteners entertainments web site. I'm thinking if I do this they would be the ones to go with. I would likely hurt myself with the jumping stilts!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I've always wanted to try out stilts, but with my luck, I'd end up on a wheelchair!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Abby Normal said:


> thanks for the info. The newer drywall stilts look like the ones on frighteners entertainments web site. I'm thinking if I do this they would be the ones to go with. I would likely hurt myself with the jumping stilts!


One thing to think about no matter what set of stilts you use is line of vision. You need to be able to see fairly well where you are going. If you make a stalkaround, make sure you can look down and basically see your feet or at least what is 1 foot in front of you. If you can't you will trip and fall miserably.

Also, get the stilts early and wear them for a while. When you get down the movement of walking foward, walk side to side and backwards. You need to be able to move out of a situation if need be and be comfortable doing it.

Next start building your costume and put the pieces on as you go so you start to get a feel of what it is like on the stilts. I did an 8 foot angel for a church play on stilts and I had to modify a few layers as they stuck between the stilts and made me trip. Better to find that out early.

Next make sure no matter what you can' not step on the front of the costume. That is an instant pull you onto your face and hit the ground moment. Have the material 2 inches above the ground. If you need it almost at ground level, put in a structured material to keep it away from the stilts. I actually put a foam ring around my stilts below my foot so it pushed the material away from the bottom of the stilt everytime I stepped forward.

Good luck with the project and post pictures along the way. Many here would like to help give pointers of things they have done to save you the hassle of repeating things that don't work.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

MacabreRob said:


> I've always wanted to try out stilts, but with my luck, I'd end up on a wheelchair!


Don't worry, I could hook you up


----------

